# How To Get Ft. Wilderness Reservations



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

We just got back from an awesome long weekend at Fort Wilderness and we want to go back every year. We want to go back the same time next year and it is already booked up. Does anyone know any inside information on getting reservations?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Captdah said:


> We just got back from an awesome long weekend at Fort Wilderness and we want to go back every year. We want to go back the same time next year and it is already booked up. Does anyone know any inside information on getting reservations?


Its a great place. I dont know of any way, but i would call and see if they could get you in.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Captdah said:


> We just got back from an awesome long weekend at Fort Wilderness and we want to go back every year. We want to go back the same time next year and it is already booked up. Does anyone know any inside information on getting reservations?


Book Now for 2009


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

Captdah said:


> We just got back from an awesome long weekend at Fort Wilderness and we want to go back every year. We want to go back the same time next year and it is already booked up. Does anyone know any inside information on getting reservations?


You can book a spot 500 days before the day you want . Also people cancel all the time so go on line or call Disney to see if anyone cancel.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't trust the web site and call instead.
I've called and gotten right in when the web said they were booked up.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You could also give them the option of two campsites. One for a few days and then move to another to finish the week. It might be a pain to move but if its a choice of going or not going..........


----------



## 2224 (Jun 5, 2006)

Captdah said:


> We just got back from an awesome long weekend at Fort Wilderness and we want to go back every year. We want to go back the same time next year and it is already booked up. Does anyone know any inside information on getting reservations?


Call every day as they do not have a waiting list and when they get a cancellation you could slip right in.
We go every year and hve been doing that for thirteen years. We love it.
Are you good at any site or do you want preferred only ?
Ed
[/quote]
Move arrival and departure round which will also help


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Definitely call. The web site does not allow you to make reservations beyond the end of the current year.
If you just went, they should not be full for next year. However if they are, keep calling, we got in on a cancellation 2 weeks before going. We had other reservations at a KOA nearby as a backup.

We go end of Feb.


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the replies. We really want to go back every year for a very long time. Our next door neighbor at the site in the 1000 block has been going every year since 1978, and now his two girls are grown up and about the same age as us, and they both own campers and come down to spend time with him every year. We truly feel it is a special place that we will go back every year. Again, thank you for your help. We will call Disney every day all year long if that is what it takes for us to get a site there.

Thanks,

Captdah


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Check this site out. Great info on Disney......

Deb's Disney


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We got lucky---thats all---last yr we called and there was only 2 spots left! I dont think we will go this yr though. We come out better at the motel---we got 7.5 mpg $400 just in gas!


----------

